# Any one tested a week early ?



## angelmay2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

i just couldnt wait  another week to test      so i got a first response test it has a big red line with a slight 2nd line hope this is my bfp        could this be twins if two lines are showing so early i had two frozen embies put back


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm guessing you didn't have trigger with fet? (Some do but most don't) i always test after 4-5 days & both times with first response & both times I was pregnant, congrats x


----------



## angelmay2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

omg!!!      thankyou for reply xxx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Tested with clear blue 10 days after et it was positive even before put lid bk on 
All the best


----------



## kat1234 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi angelmay....i couldn wait this cycle either...i tested 1week after 2 3day embies were transferred...i got a bfp.... Got 1week to wait to find out whats in there!!!! :-D

Congratulations!!!!x


----------



## angelmay2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

thank you ladys    i got my BFP on thursday 1/8/ 2013         i have got my scan 22nd august to make sure alls ok       i used a clear blue digital test it said 1-2 weeks bit     because on my first test with my dd who is now 3 said 2-3 weeks does this mean its a weaker pregnancy ??


----------

